# Prairie 650 belt light



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ive done the reset three or four times, and the belt light stays on solid not flashing. Ive searched the forum and came up with nothing. A reset will not turn the belt light off. It doesnt go into limp mode or anything so i am unsure of the problem. It has a new belt on it.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Are you sure you are doing proper reset?

Search forum for your application and make sure first.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18&highlight=belt+reset


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes I am sure but it is not blinking or bogging out like it did before I replaced the belt. So I am not sure what the solid light means. It is not blinking like it does when the belt switch is triggered.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Im still trying to figure this out.


----------

